# It's National kiss a ginger day



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope no one's red dogs are being left out.


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

Personally, I have a little weakness for Gingers!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd rather give my dogs a kiss than my siblings haha, my brother on the left and my younger sister on the right are gingers


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Being a ginger runs in my family. Atleast one in every generation. My oldest daughter Wendy.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Every day is kiss a ginger day in our house! ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

No thanks. I would only kiss Dharma. The only 3 other gingers that I know are the 2 guys and the one lady that I work with.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

weez, neither of your gingers look too impressed to have a national day for kissing them.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Every day is "get kissed BY a ginger day" with these guys! Best dogs ever. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

